# Where to send P45



## messyleo (1 Oct 2007)

I finally received my P45 from my old employer (like 7 week safter starting my new job!) can I just send it straight to the Revenue or do I have to give it to my new employer?


----------



## miselemeas (1 Oct 2007)

You should give the P45 to your new employer asap to avoid paying emergency tax. Just keep a copy for your own records in case it goes astray. Good luck in your new job!


----------



## nolo77 (1 Oct 2007)

You give it to your new employer. Your previous employer will have sent part 1 to the Revenue Commissioners already. He should have given you parts 2,3 and 4.


----------

